# Tyre pressure on a renault master 3.5T?



## sam-b (6 February 2010)

Does anyone know what it should be - I dont have a handbook


----------



## pootler (6 February 2010)

Taken from the website below, 

http://www.etyres.co.uk/tyres/renault

RENAULT  Year Nm/Torque Standard PSI Front Standard PSI Rear 

Master  1998-03 155 51 54 
Master 1998-06 172 54 54 
Master 1998-06 172 55 61


----------



## sam-b (6 February 2010)

Ace, thanks


----------

